# Albino Moose



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Yet another group of photos from an email I got from a friend at work. These are supposed to be some moose in New Hampshire. Enjoy!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

pretty cool. Did you take those pics? If so are they in Utah?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> Yet another group of *photos from an email I got from a friend at work*. *These are supposed to be some moose in New Hampshire*. Enjoy!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha! I got an email a few weeks ago with the same pics titled "Weber Canyon Moose".

I think they were taken in the Selway Bitterroot.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Based on the magpies in some of the photos, I'd guess this has to be somewhere in western North America. I don't think there are magpies in New England.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

It's probably not actually an albino. There are white moose they are just very rare.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool to see one a live.


----------

